# Well there yer go!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

See we don't only do threads about falling out. :wink2: . We educate and inform as well...

ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray

Urban myth although interesting to read about it

See link

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/errata/ss/5-Fridays-5-Saturdays-5-Sundays.htm

Ian


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm baffled that anyone ever falls for this; as the year has 1 'extra' day (52 weeks + 1 day) it's obvious that the date/day relationship shifts by one day every year, therefore a 31-day month starting on a Friday is going to re-occur frequently.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The next occurrence during the month of August, specifically, will be in 2025. That's only 11 years from now, not 823 years from now.

. . . I hope I'll be around to celebrate it &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Still, it's entertaining. Something I'd never thought about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> The next occurrence during the month of August, specifically, will be in 2025. That's only 11 years from now, not 823 years from now.
> 
> . . . I hope I'll be around to celebrate it ��


Bet you have been clicking through each month on you PC calender counting them.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bet you have been clicking through each month on you PC calender counting them.


Come on don't spoil it, I'm waiting for it to kick off.>.

ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Riveting . :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When you are retired and don't need to know what day of the week it is who f*cking cares. (Except to know it is Fri when the cleaner comes and one has to up sticks to the basement office - thank goodness we have one


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> When you are retired and don't need to know what day of the week it is who f*cking cares. (Except to know it is Fri when the cleaner comes and one has to up sticks to the basement office - *thank goodness we have one *


Is that a Friday, a cleaner or a basement office Geoff??:laugh:

Wos up, I can´t get page 2 ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mines wednesday

She's brilliant 

Not so brilliant in cleaning

But more than ok

And we just love her
Shadow loves her

Well come on

That has to be

A thumbs up

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Is that a Friday, a cleaner or a basement office Geoff??:laugh:
> 
> Wos up, I can´t get page 2 ?


Jan

Naturally it was referring to the last preceding noun - basement, but that is what I feel, but Basia is probably more grateful for the cleaner, because she is still working:smile2:. Thank goodness for London rental income, which pays for lots of goodies:smile2:

You were on page one as the only page when you posted that, so there was no page 2 at the time.

Thanks for PM with pics.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Is that a Friday, a cleaner or a basement office Geoff??:laugh:
> 
> Wos up, I can´t get page 2 ?


 Something strange going on here, I still can´t get page 2 with Aldra`s post and others. So I´m adding this to see what happens.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Very perculier*



nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Naturally it was referring to the last preceding noun - basement, but that is what I feel, but Basia is probably more grateful for the cleaner, because she is still working:smile2:. Thank goodness for London rental income, which pays for lots of goodies:smile2:
> 
> ...


I can get page 2 on the Kindle, but not on the desktop.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine comes Wednesday

And I really don't need a cleaner now

She started when I had the heart op

But she lightens my world

So is so different to me

So worldly, and I just love her

Aldra


----------

